# Stefano Scodanibbio



## Argus

Just learned that he died recently, aged only 55. I knew him from his work with one of my favourite composers Terry Riley, but his solo works are interesting and he was clearly a great bass player.

Here is some of his output for the unfamiliar:


----------

